# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Nueva revista online de ilusionismo

## JoseGalilea

Puesto que es un enlace sin más y sin explicar un poco más el proyecto... cierro el tema.

----------


## b12jose

esto es la definición de spam... como te veo conectado voy a esperar a cerrar/borrar el tema... a que te pases por aquí y nos cuentes algo más que soltar el enlace sin más...

----------

